# SA Metro KGW Bagout



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

Fished today late morning. Headed out and anchored up then dropped the burley pot over the side. Put over a paternoster rig with some squid and pilchard pieces and got a good bite straight away. Rebaited and back down and as soon as I hit the bottom I was on. After a few runs and a good fight on the light gear I pulled in a 38cm KGW. After undoing a tangle I got the bait back in and hookup straight away. It was then a fish a cast with nice sized metro whiting. I caught and threw back a few at 33cm. After 10 fish it slowed a bit but some more burley and I soon had my last 2 fish for my bag of 12 whiting from 36cm to 40cm. Bagged out in under 60min.

Stayed out a bit longer and got 1 squid and a few tommies. It was getting a bit rough so I headed back in.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Kelvin you never cease to amaze me !

Well done.

Steve


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Great work again Kelvin, you obviously have the metro area all worked out.
Good on you well done
Cheers


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Pretty dam good. Consistent mojo Kelvin.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Kelvin you are a freak ( I mean that in the nicest possible way :lol: ) Well done.


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Damn good feed there mate! You did it again !


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2014)

Fished again a few days ago. Couldn't find the whiting and only had a few hours break in the wind. Managed to put together a feed.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice one Kelvin . It's just no suprise anymore. Are you sure you were not a fish in a previous life?


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

OK I'm hungry.. Yum!
Great work again Kelvin


----------



## Andrew1231 (Jun 6, 2014)

Any chance of finding out where you are getting all of these?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2014)

Metro Adelaide ;-)


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Gardies! Now I am jealous. Makes a change from Snook I guess.

Cheers


----------



## Fsck (Dec 25, 2013)

Kelvin said:


> Metro Adelaide ;-)


Was it south of the breakwater?


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2014)

Yep


----------



## Andrew1231 (Jun 6, 2014)

any chance of finding out where you got the whiting from? More specific than metro Adelaide haha ?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahahahahah
yeah!
got gps plot by chance...I wont tell anyone hahahaahah


----------

